# Why won't my Kids go in their house when it rains?



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thankfully we have have very litttle rain, but last night we had a big storm and my three kids (2 at 8 weeks and 1 at 6 weeks) won't go in their house. They live on my deck and stand next to the house under some cat furniture. So they got wet  
It's been really hot here and the dog house is plasic so I thought maybe it was too hot. 
I just don't know what to do to keep them from geting wet. I'm going to buikd a wood one and see if they like that one better, but my last group of kids had no problem with the plastic dog house. Could it be they smell the other goats have been in the house and that's why they wont go in it? :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

No idea, mine love to crawl into things and hide. I couldn't find one the other day and I was flipping out thinking I had lost one of Anna's kids. He was sleeping in a turned over home depot bucket! :slapfloor: 

Is the house on the deck? Maybe they don't want to be far from you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you usually let them in the house? is the dog houses on the deck??


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

When I first got them I kept them in the house in a dog crate because they were so small I was afraid a hawk would get them. One was only 2 lbs.I think I kept them in the house for a week and then I put them on the deck(connected to the house) and closed off the backyard when I was not there. After a week or so of that I kept the deck door open so they can go into the small backyard anytime. I have 8 small dogs that I let out in that same yard and they love the goats. I wonder if they think they belong in MY house? :? 
I'm trying to wean 2 of the 3 that are now 8 weeks old and I swear I think they want the bottle more than before. They eat orchard hay, but not crazy about the pellet food yet. These are true bottle BABIES.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I wait till they are 9-10 weeks before I wean. But thats just me

If they have never been in the dog houses before they dont' even know to go into them with it rains. You have to pen them during the day with them in there so they know and learn that it is home


----------

